# التعليمة g54 و ال mastercam



## ammar-kh (26 مارس 2010)

السسلام عليكم
اعاني من مشاكل عند نقل "برنامج G-CODS" من الماستركام الى المحاكي في الخطا في ضبط صفر قطعة الشغل حيث يكون البرنامج في زاد و قطعة الشغل "الخامة" في واد اخر
فهل من مساعد في هذا الموضوع
بصراحة انا لا اعرف اين المشكلة هل هي في ضبط الالة ام في البرنامج الذي كتبته على الماستر كام
هذ هي لوحة الاعدادات


----------



## ammar-kh (26 مارس 2010)

ِرح بسيط يا شباب للرسمة الظاهرة
الان تعلمت كيف ادخال صفر المشغولة الى المكنة
اما كيف ضبط البرنامج 
mastercam
مع الة لا
انتظر الجواب بفارغ الصبر


----------



## ammar-kh (26 مارس 2010)

فهمت الرسمة الان 
ساحاول ادخال برنامج صحيح 
و لكنه يقول لي سجل البرنامج
ماذا يعني تسجيل البرنامج


----------



## ammar-kh (27 مارس 2010)

الحمد لله الن تمكنت من ضبط صفر المشغولة على الماكينة
و لكني الان احاول ادخال البرنامج للالة
يعطيني لايمكن تسجيل البرنامج
؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## ammar-kh (3 أبريل 2010)

شباب
المشكلة الان بتعليمة تعويض طول الاداة
هل هناك تعليمة مشابعة
ام ماذا


----------



## ammar-kh (4 أبريل 2010)

g43
وجدت الحل
لكني ااني من مشكلة 
دائما يكون خط عمل الادة فوق قطعة الشغل بكثير
حيث اني ارسم على الماستر كام و اولد البرنامج
و انقله للالة فتكون النتيجة سيئة
الحركة في جهة و المشغولة في جهة
هناك فرق بالمور
z
دوما
؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## abum (5 أبريل 2010)

عندما تبدا الرسم لا بد ان يكون صفر الشغلة في الماكينة مطابق للصفر بالماستر كام ، اوضح لك ذلك بمثال بسيط :
1-في المخارط صفر الشغلة يكون نقطة تقاطع المحور الوهمي مع يمين الشغلة فلابد عند ترسم الشغلة في الماستر كام ترسمها ليتطابق الصفران صفر الشغلة وصفر البرنامج اي تكون الرسمة باكملها في اليسار على المركز تماما .

2- في التفريز الافقي يكون صفر الشغلة في الاسفل يسار فلا بدم من تطابق صفر الشغلة مع البرنامج فنرسم الرسمة في اليمين في الاعلى ، اما اذا كانت راسية فنرسم في الاسفل


----------



## ammar-kh (5 أبريل 2010)

اشكرك شكرا جزيلا على المعلومات القيمة
لكن الان اصبحت مشكلتي ب المحةر الشاقولي فقط
z
دائما خط العمل اعلى من المشغولة


----------



## ammar-kh (9 أبريل 2010)

الحمد لله انتهت مشكلة التفريز بشكل كامل
المشكلة طلعت ال offset 
لكل tool
المشكلة الحاليية بالخراطة


----------

